# HELP ALL ADULTS DEAD



## Aprilsmum (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi can anyone give me some ideas? I 5 nursing does split into 2 groups. So tank no 1 held 2 does and 7 babies at 3/4 week old. Tank number 2 held 2 nursing does...one nanny and 9 babies 3/4 week old. So last night at 7pm as usual did my checks. Feeding and watering. No isssues. I just gone to look at then today and all 5 adults are DEAD in both tanks! One was buried under shaving, one in food dish, some just laid there...they were wet and skinny and look like they had been drowned all of them i cudnt even tell who was who. Even the shavings were damp. These mice were from different lines and had never met. All babies from both tanks fine alive and healthy. Hubby seems to think they have suffocated (in storage tubs with adequate vents same as always)...but why would only adults die in one go...all in same way but babies be fine???? What has just happened?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

That is by far the most curious thing I have ever read. I know this sounds macabre, but is there any chance that a person could have done this..? (Please don't take my head off for this question.) And did you happen to take pictures of it? 
How's the temperature in the room they're in? How did the water bottles/water bowls look when you found them like that? 
Make sure the babies get fresh, clean cages. They should be okay at that age, even if it's a little too soon to wean them normally, they can end up alright.


----------



## Aprilsmum (Jun 10, 2016)

Hiya it did enter my head been a deliberate act but my shed was still as locked and secure as when i left it last night. Water bottles still half full. The shed was hotter than usual as it is 30degrees outside and there was condensation on the inside of my plastic rubs. Hence hubby suggesting suffocation but why would only the adults die and why would they look wet?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Although mice and other rodents do not sweat the same way we do, they -can- get all wet when it is that hot, and the temperature (and possibly also humidity) can be the cause of death. My guess it maybe the youngs fared better because they are still that small? I don't know.


----------



## Aprilsmum (Jun 10, 2016)

It was a horrible thing to witness i was just about to reture the does too to pet life


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Agreed, we're probably looking at a temperature issue. I'm so sorry you had to experience that!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it well definitely be the mini heatwave we've just had,it's always heavily pregnant does and nursing does.I've lost 5 despite being prepared,2 x does huge and ready to litter and 3 nursing does.The wet is the excessive salivating from heatstroke.The first indications of heatstroke are a wet spot on the throat,they can be saved at that point but beyond and it's all to late.Make sure no shafts of light are striking the tanks at any point in the day and put them as low to the floor as possible and keep numbers thinned out.Hopefully we won't have another day like Tuesday,mine were okay yesterday with the slight drop in temp.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear this. Hoping your little ones continue to thrive


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

i lost a whole shed of 27 adults and young once due to the heat it got to 100 degrees in the shed. I have now added a screen door that can be opened on hot days and have a fan on all day moving the air around.


----------

